# Nachhilfe für den Kölner Stadtanzeiger



## sascha (16 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63996

Wer Verbindungen in deren Redaktion hat, kann sie ja mal auf dieses Forum stubsen


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

Lustig, dieser Text!


> Als haftender Admin-C fungiert wie so oft in vergleichbaren Fällen der Münchener Rechtsanwalt B. S. Weil Mich*y zu diesem Zeitpunkt vermutete, dieser Name sei ohnehin erfunden, verzichtete er darauf, bei S. anzufragen.


...seit wann ist ein Admin-C haftbar? Steht "C" nicht für Contact, also Weiterleitung der Denic-Post?


----------



## dvill (16 September 2005)

Warum soll es der WASG besser gehen als den Jusos in Georgsmarienhütte, die aktuell gerade Hardcore anbieten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

Der Artikel steht immer noch on-line: KSTA
verwunderlich ist  diese Aussage des KSTA vom 03.09.05 :


> Wenn der potenzielle Wähler die Website der Wahlalternative Arbeit und Soziale Gerechtigkeit anklickt, muss ihn der Verdacht beschleichen, dass „Wer Anfragt Schuldet Gebühr“ die zutreffendere Ausformulierung der Abkürzung wäre. Wer unter  www.w.....de Zugang zum „Produkt Wahlalternative“, wie es auf der Homepage heißt, haben will, muss nämlich zunächst eine Gebühr von 9,99 Euro berappen.* „Wir mussten den Zugang zu unseren Seiten schützen“, begründet die WASG ihre innovative Aktion zur Befüllung der Parteikasse.*


Von wem stammt die angebliche Aussage der WASG?  Ist das einfach nur der Text von der ehemaligen Seite? 

Mit etwas Suchen  und Googlecache  ist klar:  der KSTA hat sich sehr wahrscheinlich  nicht die Mühe gemacht, auch nur einmal 
(z.B .telefonisch )  zu hinterfragen:  Es ist einfach der Text von der (jetzt)  nicht mehr aktiven Seite

Google offenbart auch, dass es tatsächlich einen Spendenaufruf gab 



> Spendenaufruf
> Liebe Mitglieder und UnterstützerInnen,. noch wenige Tage intensiver Wahlkampf bis zur Bundestagswahl am 18. September 2005 liegen vor uns. ...


das hatte aber sicher nichts  mit Handypay zu tun...


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig, dieser Text!
> 
> 
> > Als haftender Admin-C fungiert wie so oft in vergleichbaren Fällen der Münchener Rechtsanwalt B. S. Weil Mich*y zu diesem Zeitpunkt vermutete, dieser Name sei ohnehin erfunden, verzichtete er darauf, bei S. anzufragen.
> ...


siehe z.B. unsere Meldung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56976

Viele Grüße
Holger Bleich


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2005)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Als etwa der Kreisverband Rhein-Sieg der Wahlalternative Arbeit und soziale Gerechtigkeit (WASG) am 30. August versehentlich seine Domain für kurze Zeit freigegeben hatte, war sie am gleichen Tag in den Händen solcher Anbieter.


intensive  Recherchen hinterlassen gewisse Zweifel am "versehentlich"  ...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2005)

k.exe?


----------



## sascha (18 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> k.exe?



Jo, man ist mal wieder umgestiegen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62538


----------



## dvill (18 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> k.exe?


Das ist definitiv falsch in diesen Zusammenhang.

Hier geht es lang. Da geht es weiter zur "Wahlalternative".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (18 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Siehe Top: *Wer steckt dahinter?*
Jaaaa, ok. Es ist eine Mutmaßung.  :holy: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (18 September 2005)

> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


Das verlangt auch niemand.

Zum genannten Namen des Produktes gibt es jedenfalls ganz rein zufällig ein gleichlautendes Forum (Googlen mit "wahlalternative" und "2006").

Dietmar Vill


----------

